# Literature on Potty Training and Loose Leash Walking



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a woman in one of my classes that has emailed me looking for some good literature on loose leash walking and potty training. She has a mini schnauzer puppy who apparently isn't taking to her training very well. Here's the email:



> Hi there.
> 
> Can you suggest and/or lead me to literature on how I can best help Rylee potty train and leash train? I feel like I'm not doing something properly or maybe I'm just not being patient enough. I never rush her when she's going..it's nothing like that. I've read handouts and things online stating some puppies learn in a few days or couple weeks and others take much longer. I know she could learn if I knew how to teach her the correct way. She's doing really well for the most part but sometimes she doesn't alert us that she needs to go then all of a sudden she's done.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't know about any literature...?
Potty Training: Vigilance is #1 priority. Are they taking her outside as soon as she wakes up? Right after play, and right after eating? I would also remind her that she should be taken out a min. of every 2 hours no matter what. Not sure how old she is, maybe even every hour if she is a baby or even a smaller breed.
I would also suggest only using 1 door at first. As she gets older you can take her out different doors in the house. Keep a little can of treats by the door so every time she goes she gets a treat. As she gets more reliable you can switch this up. Some dogs go outside turn around and come in expecting a treat, remember they are creatures of habits! Just need to get the right habit formed!! 
Are they using a crate at night? This should make things easier for bed time. Depending on how old, she may need to go in the middle of the night. Just make sure she goes out right before bed and as soon as she wakes up. She goes from crate to outside. I would also suggest that she wait outside until she goes. I know some people are of the opinion that you give them a set time to do their business, and if they don't go they come in and go out again a little later. Personally I have always stood outside until they went. They try to go inside, I shoo them away from the door and tell them to "Go Potty"
Because I give them a treat after they go, once they catch on to the treat part, I'm not out there very long.!LOL!

Loose Leash- Again vigilance is key. If the dog pulls at all you need to "Be a Tree" It may take you 30 min to get out your driveway the first couple times; but so be it!. When the dog lets slack in the leash praise and start to go again, if you get a few steps in and she pulls again, then you stop. You make no forward progress if the leash is tight. When the leash is loose you reward by continuing to walk and give praise, and treats.
I would suggest they do the Umbilical Exercise. While in the house tie the leash around your waist. Do not talk or acknowledge the dog during this exercise. All you are doing is getting the dog use to walking with you while being on the leash. This should be very boring for the dog. For 15-20 min. just walk around your house. room to room turning left and right. After the first couple min she will probably quit fighting and pulling and settle down.

Hope this helps
G


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Petsmart used to put out a good booklet on potty training about 10 years ago. Don't know if they still do or not.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Khan said:


> Don't know about any literature...?
> Potty Training: Vigilance is #1 priority. Are they taking her outside as soon as she wakes up? Right after play, and right after eating? I would also remind her that she should be taken out a min. of every 2 hours no matter what. Not sure how old she is, maybe even every hour if she is a baby or even a smaller breed.
> I would also suggest only using 1 door at first. As she gets older you can take her out different doors in the house. Keep a little can of treats by the door so every time she goes she gets a treat. As she gets more reliable you can switch this up. Some dogs go outside turn around and come in expecting a treat, remember they are creatures of habits! Just need to get the right habit formed!!
> Are they using a crate at night? This should make things easier for bed time. Depending on how old, she may need to go in the middle of the night. Just make sure she goes out right before bed and as soon as she wakes up. She goes from crate to outside. I would also suggest that she wait outside until she goes. I know some people are of the opinion that you give them a set time to do their business, and if they don't go they come in and go out again a little later. Personally I have always stood outside until they went. They try to go inside, I shoo them away from the door and tell them to "Go Potty"
> ...


Oh, believe me, I've gone over all of this with them. They are so nice, but I think this woman wants some magical solution to her problems, and expects them to be fixed overnight. Or just wants to hear my answers again and again.  After I posted this I went out looking for videos thinking that that might be better for her. LOL



RawFedDogs said:


> Petsmart used to put out a good booklet on potty training about 10 years ago. Don't know if they still do or not.


They do, and it's actually a really good booklet with a lot of information in it. She bought it....please refer to above comment for further description. :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Oh, believe me, I've gone over all of this with them. They are so nice, but I think this woman wants some magical solution to her problems, and expects them to be fixed overnight. Or just wants to hear my answers again and again.  After I posted this I went out looking for videos thinking that that might be better for her. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> They do, and it's actually a really good booklet with a lot of information in it. She bought it....please refer to above comment for further description. :biggrin:


If only it was this easy!!!
I know someone who's like that. I think they believe the dog should just be born with all these perfect behaviors. When I tell him he needs to work with the dog to do this or that, he blows me off and says, Ya I don't have time for all that...Apparently he's going with the Osmosis form of training! LOL! 
How's that workin' for ya??


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Khan said:


> If only it was this easy!!!
> I know someone who's like that. I think they believe the dog should just be born with all these perfect behaviors. When I tell him he needs to work with the dog to do this or that, he blows me off and says, Ya I don't have time for all that...Apparently he's going with the Osmosis form of training! LOL!
> How's that workin' for ya??


It is quite fun.  

She thanked me for all the help I've given her and said she'd look at the links. I see her in class tomorrow so we'll see how things are going. LOL


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with Khan on loose leash. A good way to get the dog focused on you and to start healing is to change direct each time the dog starts to pull ahead. When walking with dog on your left as soon as he starts to pull turn to your right give a light quick tug on the leash and call his name in a happy voice to get attantion. Sometimes you will be almost running in circles. After awhile you will notice your dog looking at you for direction. When this happens praise. I have found that this sometimes works quicker than just pausing. It becomes a game for the dog. When they get good you can do this off leash by using your voice. I can walk 5 of my dogs off leash down the road playing this game.


----------



## UnleashDogTraining (Jul 4, 2010)

Tell her to check out my site unleash dog training in Brampton, Vaughan and Mississauga
Videos, How-tos and more!


----------

